# Authors Announced for Black Library Live 2012!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/authors-anounced-for-Black-library_Live.html



> Originally Posted by *Black Library:*
> 
> It’s only 37 sleeps until Christmas, but here at Black Library we’re counting towards an even more exciting event: Black Library Live! 2012 (106 sleeps, just in case you were wondering).
> 
> ...


----------

